# Italian teachers



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

Someone knows if there is request for italian teachers in thai schools public or private (everywhere) ?

Thanks


(I thought I posted yesterday but can't find it, sorry if I post it 2 times)


----------



## mauroest (Aug 28, 2013)

sei gia' in Thailandia?


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

No, ti ho scritto in privato


----------

